# How does SURGE Pricing Really work?



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Does anyone really know how Surge pricing works? Thank you. Accepting and canceling rides from passengers does not seem to result in a surge ( I can't be positive but I believe so). I tried in the perfect area.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeh when u see lightning around you & electrical items start fuzzing thats when surges kick in... Lol


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't even think uber knows


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

You cannot cause surge on your own, when there are tens of other drivers online in your area. Not even if you're the only driver. There has to be many riders trying to request (I believe it's a ratio of riders to drivers).
However, if there is a small surge multiplyer, going offline and launching the rider app might increase the surge depending on the other circumstances. It takes a few minutes though, so you should be patient if you try this.
Of course, that will work when for example there are 20 people with the app on and 3 or 4 drivers available. It won't work at a major event with 1000 riders and 300 drivers as you alone won't make an impact. Enough drivers need to be patient and smart to influence the surge.


----------

